# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  UNITY 3D - Game Programming Introduction

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

Not sure which section to post this in here (Codebank - Game Programming) or the Codebank for tutorials but I found a Unity tutorial on Code Project that I thought some people here on vbforums might find useful. The language being used in the tutorial is C and the tutor can be found here.


Nightwalker

----------

